# Size of dog food pellets



## RowdyDog (Jul 6, 2016)

Does anyone have a thought about the size of dog food pieces? I tried a food that was supposed to be really good but the pieces were REALLY small - like the size of a mini chocolate chip. My baby has a big mouth and dropped a lot of this food. He doesn't seem to like the big chunky bites, tho. Any ideas? Food brands? Anything?


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I've discovered that most kibbles seem to be on the small size. There's only a couple that I've found with pieces larger than regular chocolate chip, and those aren't considered by most to be "good" foods though I've had good results. Purina Dog Chow has mid size pieces, Science Diet has large kibble chunks that our picky pups absolutely adore which is still boggling my mind. Maybe some else has other suggestions


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm not much help as my dog prefers tiny kibble. Some foods that come to mind with bigger kibbles are Wellness Core, Acana, and Orijen. These aren't large by any means, but they are bigger than any of the other brands I've fed.


----------



## sparrow (May 28, 2016)

the size of kibble is important for their teeth. One attribute of dry dog food is that it helps clean a dogs teeth. If the pieces are too small for their mouth, the dogs don't bother chewing the food. The chewing is what cleans their teeth.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

sparrow said:


> the size of kibble is important for their teeth. One attribute of dry dog food is that it helps clean a dogs teeth. If the pieces are too small for their mouth, the dogs don't bother chewing the food. The chewing is what cleans their teeth.


True, they probably don't chew really small sized kibble, which could contribute to choking more easily, and vomiting considering fast eaters will swallow whole.

Kibble has nothing to do with cleaning teeth at all. Some companies claim such, but it's purely a marketing ploy. It attributes to more vet bills for having dentals done, due to plaque build up.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 25, 2014)

sparrow said:


> the size of kibble is important for their teeth. One attribute of dry dog food is that it helps clean a dogs teeth. If the pieces are too small for their mouth, the dogs don't bother chewing the food. The chewing is what cleans their teeth.


I've fed my dog plenty of different foods over the years including kibble, canned, raw, dehydrated. The only thing that keeps my dogs teeth in good shape is regularly brushing them. If I don't, her teeth get real crappy regardless of what I'm feeding.

As for dogs not chewing small kibble... That's more a case of know your dog. My dog is the opposite and will swallow large kibble without chewing. Strangely, my past large dog was the same way, only small bites worked for him because he'd choke on large food.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

That is true about knowing your dog. Which is why I mentioned fast eaters.

Thanks to raw bones, I haven't had to have a dental done in the last ten years.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

sparrow said:


> the size of kibble is important for their teeth. One attribute of dry dog food is that it helps clean a dogs teeth. If the pieces are too small for their mouth, the dogs don't bother chewing the food. The chewing is what cleans their teeth.


Incorrect. Kibble cleans a dogs teeth as well as granola cleans ours.


----------



## EmmaRoo (Apr 3, 2016)

I got away from feeding large kibble in the past because my GSD simply preferred smaller bites. But the smaller kibble was probably 1/4" diameter or something close. What you're talking about, Rowdy, sounds really small!
I'm feeding VeRUS Opticoat now and the kibble has a good size and shape. It's about twice the thickness of a dime but slightly smaller in diameter. Neither of my dogs has a problem chewing it or grasping it. Another thing I like about VeRUS' kibble size/shape is the flatness allows my little one to get it in her mouth and maneuver it the was she wants. Also, if I put it in a treat ball the kibble doesn't just spill out immediately - it requires actual movement of the ball.


----------



## sparrow (May 28, 2016)

I can see that most of the people here are into raw feeding.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Even those of us who feed raw, have kibble knowledge as well. It just comes from understanding dog nutrition overall. The good, the bad, and the myths of both as well.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Even those of us who feed raw, have kibble knowledge as well. It just comes from understanding dog nutrition overall. The good, the bad, and the myths of both as well.


Yep! I have three dogs & oner eats kibble/THK/raw, simply due to money. I just got a job (been a stay at home MIMI for 5yrs, give or take) and once I've used up the kibble, it's all raw for her!


----------



## EmmaRoo (Apr 3, 2016)

I haven't ever fed raw but I did make my dog's food for a while. I have since decided that it's just as economical - if not more - and at least as healthy for my dogs to eat a premium dog food. I chose VeRUS over a few others because it has a good kibble size/shape for both my dogs (one big, one little), it doesn't stink, it isn't greasy, my dogs do really, really well on it, and VeRUS has never had a recall in more than 20 years in business. As a company, they seem to be innovative and on top of nutritional needs and standards. AND! They have a non-profit organization that benefits veterans and helps rescue dogs to serve as service dogs. I haven't found anything about VeRUS I DON'T like.


----------



## Anna O (Jul 29, 2016)

Hey RowdyDog.
I like the size of verus dog food pieces. Verus just changed their kibble up a little and it's about the size of a dime & maybe 2x as thick. I started feeding verus about 2 years ago to my puppy and raised him on it & kept feeding it when I adopted a senior dog about 8 mos ago. Good stuff. They have a way you can get free samples if you go to their website.


----------



## Honedge (Sep 27, 2016)

sparrow said:


> the size of kibble is important for their teeth. One attribute of dry dog food is that it helps clean a dogs teeth. If the pieces are too small for their mouth, the dogs don't bother chewing the food. The chewing is what cleans their teeth.


Agreed. Food that is too small is not always proper.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Not always proper if they eat too fast......but as for cleaning teeth, kibble of any size has nothing to do with that. Kibble causes tooth problems, plaque, gum diesese........


----------

